# What the...



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

:angry: Tucker, has suddenly decided that he does not like The Honest Kitchen. How a dog goes from madly devouring something to completely refusing to eat it, I'll never know. Rocky still enjoys it. This stuff is far too expensive for them not to enjoy!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Maltese are picky little things LOL!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I know its crazy. Before I homecooked I tried every food out there. Some she didn't touch and then others she would eat for a couple of days and stop completely. It's enough to drive you crazy. :w00t:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

so what do people do if they have a dog that has medical problems but will not eat anything that the vet prescribes. or recommends!!!


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> so what do people do if they have a dog that has medical problems but will not eat anything that the vet prescribes. or recommends!!!


Nutri-cal it's a supplement....I bought a tube thinking I'd need to give some to Paris after I brought her home but she adapted well with eating. I still have the unused tube. Guess I'll keep it in case she gets picky later on???

*Edit - here's the link from amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/Nutri-Cal-Calorie-Dietary-Supplement-4-25-Ounce/dp/B00542UWFW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1355415608&sr=8-3&keywords=nutrical

This particular one is for adult dogs and comes paired...I have the single puppy tube.

Says it's for 

 stressed or debilitated animals, those recovering from illness, surgery or whelping, aging animals or just plain picky eaters
Nutri-Cal has an irresistible taste, just place the recommended amount of gel on your finger, on the animals paw or mix with food and watch them eat
Nutri-Cal is packed with vitamins, mineral and other essential ingredients


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I had that for mine going back........... they hated the taste! I felt like nurse hatchet !!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My dogs (especially the Yories) never turn anything down? I do feed them 2 or three different Kibbles, and add vegetables so they have a variety. I also add some Fresh Pet or a little Natural Balance as a topping at dinner.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> My dogs (especially the Yories) never turn anything down? I do feed them 2 or three different Kibbles, and add vegetables so they have a variety. I also add some Fresh Pet or a little Natural Balance as a topping at dinner.


This is what I would like to do really, a wide variety of things, but at this point dh rolls his eyes everytime I buy something new for the boys, in his opinion we have enough. They are still primarily on fromm kibble, which Tucker still eats without a problem,bI am just shocked at his refusal to eat thk when he loved it so in the beginning!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Furbabies mom said:


> My dogs (especially the Yories) never turn anything down? I do feed them 2 or three different Kibbles, and add vegetables so they have a variety. I also add some Fresh Pet or a little Natural Balance as a topping at dinner.


I actually do something very similar. I also add warm water to soften the kibble and bring out the flavor. And they love having peas mixed in with their food.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> :angry: Tucker, has suddenly decided that he does not like The Honest Kitchen. How a dog goes from madly devouring something to completely refusing to eat it, I'll never know. Rocky still enjoys it. This stuff is far too expensive for them not to enjoy!



We stopped using it because of the number of ingredients.... Gus did great on it for awhile, then starting having symptoms. But since there are so many things in it, I couldn't figure out what he was allergic to.

So I stopped feeding it.

Tucker could be sensitive to something in there and it's making his tummy upset, even if he doesn't' show symptoms.

A dog who typically eats well (I think Tucker isn't a dog with "appetite boundaries"?).... won't just not eat for no reason.

You may need to go to something with fewer ingredients.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

hehe (laughing because it happens to me all the time) - sorry Lucky does that everytime he sees a refill bag of food coming into the house. I can usually get him to eat a food for about 6 weeks then he tires of it and refuses to eat it and I need to find a new food.


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

Millie recently did this, too. We just got a different flavor of Fromm's, add a little warm water in to soften it and to bring out the aroma (yum, lol). That did the trick. I guess from now on we'll switch flavors after every bag. Good luck!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> We stopped using it because of the number of ingredients.... Gus did great on it for awhile, then starting having symptoms. But since there are so many things in it, I couldn't figure out what he was allergic to.
> 
> So I stopped feeding it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tori, I hadn't considered that but it's a very good possibility this is what is going on.


----------

